# My sisters perfect little homestead in Washington state



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

http://sea.themlsonline.com/search/52189.html

My sister just put this perfect little place up for sale.. It has all kinds of berries and fruit trees on it. 5 Acres.. 
I would die to have this place if I could afford it. 

That is a old picture of the inside.. She redid it with granite counter tops and gorgeous new cabinets...

I am crying just thinking about her getting rid of this.. 
I am not joking when I say this place is perfect for a homestead!

It has a seperate apt over the garage.. 
Wahhhhhhhhhh I want it
PM me if ya wanna know more

The well water there tastes like perfection down from the mountains..


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

That's beautiful! ~ But I almost fell off my chair when I saw the taxes  It's weird, the house price is comparable to here for what your getting, but the taxes there are almost triple! Gasp.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

I am thinking the taxes are already in with the payment quoted on there but not sure..

OH ya GUYS did I mention the HUGE garage in the backyard!!! With an RV Door.. 
Ok,, I have to quit or I am going to start crying over this again..


----------



## txquilter (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful! Why is she selling?


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

That house is 75% more than my house but is bigger. I know Washington is bad for property taxes. Good luck.


----------



## Sheripoms (May 17, 2008)

She is selling because her husband died and she has been trying to keep it going ever since but she also has a house in N.M.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice, but the house payment exceed my monthly income!


----------

